# Paladins: Champions of the Realm



## Allu Azad (Sep 22, 2016)

Paladins: Champions of the Real

Recently released open beta on Steam. Good alternative to Overwatch if that seems costly to you.

For more info on champions and skin giveaways - Paladin

Deck building help - PaladinsDecks: Deck

Gameplay - 



- - - Updated - - -

Also add me up if you want to play with a nub - Paladins: Champions of the Real


----------



## Desmond (Sep 22, 2016)

How do the cards work? I created a test build for Drogoz but I can't seem to see any difference.


----------



## ZTR (Sep 22, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> How do the cards work? I created a test build for Drogoz but I can't seem to see any difference.


Cards work when you select a deck  before a match begins 
And they mostly help in reducing cooldowns, enhancing abilities and thus helping you to modify a character to your play style 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 22, 2016)

There can't be an overwatch alternative. Once a blizzard game is made, it will supported for a decade!
Overwatch will get expansions, maps, heros, contests, it becomes an eSport, you will play it every season, every patch. New patches come every 2-3 months adding more content to game.

The other games are like you play it once, and its over. Wait 2 years for new expansion.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 22, 2016)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> There can't be an overwatch alternative. Once a blizzard game is made, it will supported for a decade!
> Overwatch will get expansions, maps, heros, contests, it becomes an eSport, you will play it every season, every patch. New patches come every 2-3 months adding more content to game.
> 
> The other games are like you play it once, and its over. Wait 2 years for new expansion.



Overwatch is alternative of TF2.

- - - Updated - - -


----------



## ZTR (Sep 22, 2016)

a_k_s_h_a_y said:


> There can't be an overwatch alternative. Once a blizzard game is made, it will supported for a decade!
> Overwatch will get expansions, maps, heros, contests, it becomes an eSport, you will play it every season, every patch. New patches come every 2-3 months adding more content to game.
> 
> The other games are like you play it once, and its over. Wait 2 years for new expansion.




FYI this game was in development _before  _Overwatch
A Brief History of Paladins - as response to 'copy/clone' allegations : Paladin

And as to people playing,this is F2P whereas OW costs 40-50$ which not everyone can pay
Also this is by makers of Smite another F2P game that is still going strong so I highly doubt that this will be abandoned or not be updated regularly


----------



## a_k_s_h_a_y (Sep 22, 2016)

No no no!! Think of it like this. A multiplayer game is not just the game, its also the game community. 
Its like if there is no community, then there is no game to play. And overwatch has a huge community. It beats LoL in south korean cafes, the overwatch youtube videos get millions of hits, and the overwatch subreddit gets crazy traffic that it crashed reddit servers.
And overwatch community is one of the best that there is right now.

Overwatch is not popular in developing countries obviously, its the same with all paid games or highly expensive F2P games.
But truly F2P games are a hit in developing countries.
I haven't seen smite in the top list of games on twitch since may be 2 years.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 22, 2016)

WOW, when I first heard about this game , I thought why there is an OW clone, this wont sell. 
But now after watching that video about  what really makes this game unique, I really feel like playing it.
 [MENTION=136474]Allu Azad[/MENTION] Any to-do for newbies?


----------



## ZTR (Sep 22, 2016)

All games untill Player level 5 are against bots 
So don't be surprised if you win all of the early games 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 22, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> How do the cards work? I created a test build for Drogoz but I can't seem to see any difference.



Most likely our build won't make any difference since we are new to this . I just copy builds from pros. 

You can import decks of players too.

One thing I learned is that get item "Illuminate" when playing against Skye. Helps in visibility.

- - - Updated - - -



ZTR said:


> All games untill Player level 5 are against bots
> So don't be surprised if you win all of the early games
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3


When I first played I thought - this is so easy, just spam left click etc. Didn't realize I was playing against bots.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 23, 2016)

ZTR said:


> FYI this game was in development _before  _Overwatch
> A Brief History of Paladins - as response to 'copy/clone' allegations : Paladin
> 
> And as to people playing,this is F2P whereas OW costs 40-50$ which not everyone can pay
> Also this is by makers of Smite another F2P game that is still going strong so I highly doubt that this will be abandoned or not be updated regularly


They also made Tribes: Ascend.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## gameranand (Sep 23, 2016)

Desmond David said:


> They also made Tribes: Ascend.
> 
> Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


That is also very decent game. I played it for some time, very good mechanics. Unfortunately its dead and as we can't create our own servers so I had to ditch it because of ping issues.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 23, 2016)

gameranand said:


> That is also very decent game. I played it for some time, very good mechanics. Unfortunately its dead and as we can't create our own servers so I had to ditch it because of ping issues.



It didn't even run for me. Got stuck on the launcher.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 23, 2016)

Played a bit. Small review:

*Plus*:-
--F2P and not pay 2 win. Well you can still buy characters and their cards but it doesnt matter much, it all comes down to player's execution and skills. F2P guys can get them sooner or later, with the gold they get after each match.

--Low system requirement. Can be run on low end systems and laptops. 

--Matches are found pretty fast. Like sometimes, it just takes me 4-5 secs to find a match. Normally it takes 10-15 secs.

--No flaming by players. Or may be, they cant do it because no one have time for that amidst match. 

--Customization galore. Not only hero cosmetics, which doesnt really matter to some, Im talking about skill customization. I liked that a lot. You can literally select which active skill you wanna power up and which not so much. And there are lots of cards which sync with other to power up a particular skill. The only solid USP of this game.


*Minus*:-

--Servers issue is the most prominent. Right now only 4 regions are covered: NA, EU, Brazil and Australia. There isnt a server for SEA region so far. I have been playing Aus server, with some lag that is. 

--In game sound. I cant really point it out but sound effects for some actions are very annoying, I dunno may be its just me on Laptop. I tried the game on both PC and Laptop and it was noticeable on Laptop only. 

Cant really think of anything else right now. This feedback is on the basis of 2 hrs of game which comprises of 1 tutorial match and  5 casual matches. 

*PS*: I havent played Overwatch or Battleborn. But I have watched both of these games streams and videos. On that basis, I can safely say that Overwatch >= Paladins >>> Battleborn.

BB is out of this contest in my opinion. Overwatch is slightly better than Paladins, I wont disagree with that. That game looks a bit more "polished" I should say. I can safely conclude it by saying, if Paladins wasnt F2P at all OR it didnt have that card skill customization, this would have been a total failure. But gratz to Hi-Rez studioz, they did a pretty damn good job in making this game a unique experience.

*PPS*: Those who are saying that Paladins is a copy of Overwatch (I also thought same not a while ago), IT IS NOT THAT AT ALL. This page explains all from the scratch. So thats that....


Thats all for now. I'd recommend you to try this game if you ever played TF2 before and like it, even a bit. OR if you really wanted to play Overwatch but couldnt afford it just yet (like me). 
My ign is WhiteyFang (since WhiteFang was taken)

See ya there...


----------



## ZTR (Sep 24, 2016)

Piyush said:


> *Minus*:-
> 
> --Servers issue is the most prominent. Right now only 4 regions are covered: NA, EU, Brazil and Australia. There isnt a server for SEA region so far. I have been playing Aus server, with some lag that is.
> .



That server selection is only for competitive mode
Which you gt after 12 champions on mastery 4
Casual servers are random 
Also you can see FPS and Ping by pressing F9

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## snap (Sep 24, 2016)

Played few rounds, game needs more heroes asap. Half of them are locked :\


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 24, 2016)

snap said:


> Played few rounds, game needs more heroes asap. Half of them are locked :\



Easily unlockable. I have buttloads of gold, but I haven't unlocked heroes as I am on a mission to get each heroes upto level 5 one by one . (6 done so far)

- - - Updated - - -

Also newbie Tip - Go to Options-> Gameplay -> Enable always show player health. Helps if you are playing support.


----------



## Piyush (Sep 24, 2016)

ZTR said:


> That server selection is only for competitive mode
> Which you gt after 12 champions on mastery 4
> Casual servers are random
> Also you can see FPS and Ping by pressing F9
> ...



Oh I see.... Thats why I was getting 350ms one time and 250ms another time.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 24, 2016)

What we seriously need is SEA servers.

Sent from my A0001 using Tapatalk


----------



## ZTR (Sep 24, 2016)

snap said:


> Played few rounds, game needs more heroes asap. Half of them are locked :\


Well you can easily unlock them and also they can be unlocked via the giveaways
I got Buck and Evie from giveaways only 

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## Piyush (Sep 24, 2016)

Giveaway from where?


----------



## ZTR (Sep 24, 2016)

Piyush said:


> Giveaway from where?


Skin Codes Compilation For 9/22-9/24 : Paladin

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## Piyush (Sep 27, 2016)

Some love for the 2nd most annoying Flank hero in the game
*pbs.twimg.com/media/CtSsEjPWYAAjz1J.jpg

- - - Updated - - -

Also, new hero coming this patch. Ying, a female elf Support
*mediadb.kicker.de/laola/20160404054737_Paladins_Ying_big_560x280.jpg


----------



## ZTR (Sep 27, 2016)

Piyush said:


> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> Also, new hero coming this patch. Ying, a female elf Support



Actually its a old champion just removed for this beta to be worked one


----------



## Piyush (Sep 28, 2016)

Well new for me 

- - - Updated - - -

Update is here. 1.1 GB

Many changes so far


----------



## Allu Azad (Sep 29, 2016)

Great! Now, we can set server for casual.


----------



## Desmond (Sep 29, 2016)

Allu Azad said:


> Great! Now, we can set server for casual.



Probably the best thing that happened so far. Was getting sick of 400+ ms pings.


----------



## ZTR (Oct 2, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]uEGYcyU5gmM[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## ZTR (Oct 3, 2016)

[YOUTUBE]A7bMKgQT1QY[/YOUTUBE]

First video on Paladins


----------



## Piyush (Oct 3, 2016)

can we make gif of our matches?


----------



## ZTR (Oct 3, 2016)

Piyush said:


> can we make gif of our matches?


You can by recording a video and then making a gif
If you mean directly ingame then no

Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## Piyush (Oct 4, 2016)

ZTR said:


> You can by recording a video and then making a gif
> If you mean directly ingame then no
> 
> Sent from my Redmi Note 3



so I wil have to use some software to record the match while playing? I thought there was a way to download the match and then make gif


----------



## ZTR (Oct 15, 2016)

This weekend you can play any champion for free

As a part of October event
Paladins: Champions of the Real



> WEEKEND OF OCT 14: All Champions Free Event
> 
> WEEKEND OF OCT 21: Double Gold
> 
> ...



Sent from my Redmi Note 3


----------



## thetechfreak (Oct 26, 2016)

We playing this almost daily now. Way too much fun. BTW 0.36 patch to hit tonight(most probably)

Join our discord: Discor


----------



## thetechfreak (Nov 11, 2016)

The new patch is out and old founders pack has been patched out in favor of new ones too.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 4, 2016)

wow there is a thread for this 
anyone plays here? i, ztr, rachit play daily.


----------



## snap (Dec 4, 2016)

Unlocked competitive mode, didn't try it yet.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Dec 4, 2016)

add me - steamcommunity.com/id/hd6950

- - - Updated - - -

Twitc

evie's winter classic going on. nice games!


----------



## snap (Dec 4, 2016)

Jaskanwar Singh said:


> add me - steamcommunity.com/id/hd6950
> 
> - - - Updated - - -
> 
> ...



330hrs played! 

I rarely play the game though, most of the time its either dota or path of exile.


----------

